# If you think the R15 missed a record try this!



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

FLWindNut might have found something.



FLWingNut said:


> Recorded Tigers-A's Saturday. At least I thought I did. Checked the TDL before I left the house. Resturned and saw it not listed in the MY VOD section. So I went to History. It says there the game WAS recorded. Checked VOD again. Not there. Went back to History, selected the entry that said it recorded and --- wait for it ---
> 
> ...it gave me the option of playing it out of the History menu.
> 
> ...


So if you think you've missed a recording check your history to see if it thinks it was recorded. If it does or doesn't hit select to see the info and see if there is an option to play the recording or not. (to think that the history might be useful for something :eek2: ).

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

You must live a good life. My missed recordings all say 'Canceled' as if I manually canceled them or 'Not Recorded'.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> hit select to see the info and see if there is an option to play the recording or not


The play option is only there if the recording is still in the VOD. Once you delete it, it will only say cancelled with no play options.

I think they just missed the show in their VOD.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> The play option is only there if the recording is still in the VOD. Once you delete it, it will only say cancelled with no play options.
> 
> I think they just missed the show in their VOD.


He was just talking about ones that don't show as being record (not ones you've deleted). Like the times it looks like the R15 recorded the show but it isn't in your MYVOD list, it might show in history as recorded and you could play it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

fu_paladins said:


> You must live a good life. My missed recordings all say 'Canceled' as if I manually canceled them or 'Not Recorded'.


I've only seen "recorded" or "canceled" I don't think I've seen a "Not Recorded".


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

Lucky you! At least 'Canceled' makes me feel like there was some user error involved. 'Not Recorded' sounds like the machine just didn't feel like doing it - maybe the machine is mad at me and the family for some reason. Maybe I'll try talking to it in a kinder tone to see if I can understand the problem. I can understand how the machine may feel a little anger towards me given my cursing at it.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

To clarify -- the recorded show did NOT appear in MYVOD, for some reason, (and I checked more than once) but when I went to History it showed "recorded." I selected it, and it gave me the option to play it from the History menu.

Weird.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

fu_paladins said:


> Maybe I'll try talking to it in a kinder tone to see if I can understand the problem. I can understand how the machine may feel a little anger towards me given my cursing at it.


:lol: Maybe all of our R15's just need a little more love.


----------



## atti (Aug 23, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> FLWindNut might have found something.
> 
> So if you think you've missed a recording check your history to see if it thinks it was recorded. If it does or doesn't hit select to see the info and see if there is an option to play the recording or not. (to think that the history might be useful for something :eek2: ).
> 
> Let us know what you find out.


I'm bumping this to say thanks, and to hopefully help others. It helped me tonight. In my case I had recorded The Amazing Race while we finished watching a movie on DVD. I even left the channel on CBS to play it safe. The show was in my VOD (Playlist) but when I hit play I got a black screen. Not only couldn't I play it, I also couldn't get back to regular t.v. I had hoped to rewind the buffer and see it that way. I could pull up menus though. Suddenly I remembered reading this post and I went to history and hit play- worked like a charm!

I realize this won't help people whose recordings don't show up in the playlist at all, but for anyone who's run into this particular problem (I have, several times), give it a try. Worked for me, at least this time.


----------



## treker (Oct 5, 2006)

R15-300. SL Recorded Grey's Anatomy last night. Showed up in MYVOD as 1hr but would not play...BLACK SCREEN. Went to HISTORY and PLAYED it...still BLACK SCREEN. Held 30sec SLIP for two seconds and skipped to end. Show was there, so I REWIND almost back to show START. Plays fine. If I rewound all the way to start, it would not play.

Significant other is getting frustrated with this new R15 dvr. Wishes she had her UltimateTV back.


----------

